
Ask HN: What are some project ideas for a web developer with 2 years exp.? - eldoza1
I am looking to level up my skills and work on a project that will force me outside of my comfort zone. I got my start from a coding bootcamp and currently work as a front end dev that builds in react. Does anyone have challenging project ideas? I thought of maybe doing something fun with AWS IoT or finding a good use case for GraphQL, but I am stumped. Any insight would be great!
======
cdvonstinkpot
If you were to build a WiFi digital picture frame that periodically displayed
top entries from
[https://old.reddit.com/r/Cinemagraphs/](https://old.reddit.com/r/Cinemagraphs/),
I for one would want to buy one. Or three.

------
hluska
Do you have any interest in data mining? How is your writing? If so, Kaggle
would force you out of your comfort zone. And, armed with your newfound skills
and your front end skills, I bet you could end up with a pretty interesting
blog.

------
LarryMade2
Shoot for the Moon. If this is a project just to increase your skills, do
something way advanced but what you would like to say you are trying.

------
mudge
Yes, write a dapp for the Ethereum blockchain. That is very different and is
the future.

The Mokens project needs more dapps written for mokens, which are general
purpose non-fungible tokens and cryptocollectibles from the Mokens contract.

More information here:
[https://github.com/Mokens/MIPs/blob/master/MIPS/mip-2-Goals-...](https://github.com/Mokens/MIPs/blob/master/MIPS/mip-2-Goals-
and-Objectives.md)

Join the Mokens discord or send me an email nick@perfectabstractions.com

